# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Važne informacije >  Zakon o pomognutoj oplodnji, NN br. 86/12 (NOVI)

## mamma san

..objavljen je u NN 86/2012 dana 27.7.2012.g. i na snazi je od 3.8.2012.g.

LINK  NA ZAKON

----------


## Inesz

novi zakon je na snazi već nekoliko mjeseci... utihnule su bure oko njega... novi postupci rade se prema novm zakonu... 
ali što god više čitam zakon i iskustva članica foruma, sve više i više dobivam sliku o tome koliko je novi zakon daleko od optimalnog i pravednog...

evo samo jedan primjer:
parovi koji budu imali sreću da postanu roditelji iz postupka prema novom zakonu, ako su iskoristili  sve postupke da bi dobili prvo dijete, želju i pokušaje da dobiju još jedno dijete  morat će  plaćati iz vlastitog džepa jer novi zakon ne predviđa mogućnost ponovnih  postupaka na teret osiguranja nakon rođenja  djeteta.

mislim si... u današnjoj teškoj demografskoj situaciji kad se broj stanovnika u RH svake godine smanjuje za oko 40 000, zakonodavac kao da je u novom zakonu o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji slijedio politiku jedne države dalekog istoga čiji je broj stanovnika odavno premašio milijardu. kao da su se zakonodavci trudili primjeniti baš tu  tu dalekoistočnu "politiku jednog djeteta". :gaah: 

milinovićev zakon u tom području bio je humaniji, jer je nakon rođenja djeteta, dozvoljavao ponovo 6 stimuliranih postupaka za pokušaje da to dijete dobije brata ili sestru...

----------


## Argente

Osim ograničenja oplodnje broja jajnih stanica, koje je uglavnom ideološke, sve ostale restrikcije u novom zakonu su financijske prirode.
Pitanje je što se u nebogatoj državi kao što je RH može učiniti po tom pitanju.
Iskustva ostalih zemalja _u regionu_ nam po tom pitanju uglavnom ne idu u korist, molim vas tko zna koja nama slična država ima povoljniji zakon (osim Slovenije).

Više je faktora zbog koje se Hrvatska, unatoč svom relativnom siromaštvu, ne bi trebala zadovoljavati time da nema gori zakon od okružja: osim loše demografije koju spominje Inesz, tu je i argument da je Hrvatska nekadašnji pionir na području medicinski potpomognute oplodnje na SVJETSKOJ razini.
Još jedan, po meni i najvažniji argument za nepristajanje na second best rješenja jest taj da kod nas nijedna druga bolest nema ograničenja u besplatnom liječenju, naravno ukoliko za isto postoje uvjeti.

Stoga argument da je liječenje neplodnosti u razvijenim zemljama zapadnog svijeta još (financijski) restriktivnije meni ne drži vodu jer je kod njih sustav zdravstvene skrbi i uostalom sustav općenito drugačije posložen. Tako da se i u ovome trebamo suprotstaviti politici "japansko radno vrijeme a hrvatska plaća".

----------


## anabanana

Imam pitanje: ako sam ja prije, recimo, 6 godina isla u postupak stimulirani u drzavnoj bolnici, i ako sam SAMA kupila lijekove, da li se on meni racuna kao stimulirani postupak na teret HZZO? jer, jesu mi postupak napravili besplatno, ali sam sama kupila lijekove?
Dalje, po novom zakonu imamo pravo na 2 "prirodna" pokusaja, i 4 stimulirana..e sad, ako ja ne zelim ići u stimulirani postupak, mogu li ići 6 puta u nestimulirani?

----------


## BigBlue

anabanana - prijašnji postupci su novim zakonom poništeni, znači nigdje se ne evidentira koje si ili jesi li koristila postupke po starom/-im zakonima.

Čl. 10, st. 5 kaže da na teret HZZO-a imaš pravo na šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu. Znači svih šest može biti u prirodnom ciklusu, ali samo četiri stimulirana.

----------


## mare41

anabanana, postupci se računiraju iz početka, dakle, svi počinju od broja 1, tj. prošli postupci se NE BROJE!
da li će biti trampe-možemo nagađati, pitajte doktore pa nam ovdje javljajte (npr prirodnjak košta bolnicu puno manje nego stimulirani, i pretpostavljam da bi bili sretni da se odrekneš 4 stimulacije za jeftinije postupke bez lijekova)

----------


## nina70

Cure, sve ste rekle. Još bih potpisala ovo:




> Novi zakon nije vratio samo smrzavanje embrija nego i oplodnju četverostruko više jajnih stanica, to je bitnije.
> Činjenica je da je isti smrt za low respondere i 42+ populaciju, ali za normal respondere u nižoj dobnoj skupini on je puno bolji nego Milinovićev.
> Nakon spomenutih najpogođenijih skupina, polako će se s ispucavanjem 4+2 i svi ostali (kojima ne uspije u međuvremenu, koji budu išli na drugo dijete) suočiti s nepovoljnim aspektima novog zakona.

----------


## anabanana

Hvala vam, bas me je to zanimalo.

----------


## sanda1977

koliko se smije najviše embrija vratiti...jer sam bila na razgovoru na vv kod soc.radn koja mi je rekla da se smije samo 2 embrija vratiti,a za tri se mora pisati ministarstvu....????!!!!????
taj dio mi nije baš jasan....

----------


## sanda1977

razumijem da je to zbog višestruke trudnoće jer se i jedna može razdijeliti na blizanačku....možda sam ja nešto krivo shvatila,ali koliko sam upoznata da se smije vratiti najviše tri...zašto se onda mora pisati ministarstvu???
zar nemam ja pravo odlučiti da li će to biti jedan,dva ili sva tri...?!
ponavljam.ako sam nešto krivo shvatila...ispravite me...ali znam toćno šta mi je na vv-u soc.rad. rekla...najviše dva,a za tri se ćeka odobrenje ministarstva... :Rolling Eyes:  :Confused:

----------


## sanda1977

(3) Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.
po ovome bi ja mogla imati dopuštenje 3 embrija-nepovoljni testovi pričuve jajnika...

----------


## Mali Mimi

eto Sanda našla si odgovor, pa se na taj dio zakona pozovi kad budeš drugi put kod dr. iako sada postoji i zamrzavanje zametaka pa ako baš budu 3 dobra embrija ne vidim zašto se ne bi 1 zamrznuo

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja uopce ne kuzim zasto se u navedenim slucajevima "smiju" vratiti ( navodnike sam stavila jer mi navedena odredba zvuci kao svojevrsna milost za uvjetno receno teze slucajeve) sva tri zametka kad je sve rasirenija svjetska praksa single embrio transfer i u prilog joj ide dokazano veca stopa implantacije u odnosu na transfer vise zametaka? Ili ja tu nesto propustam i pojednostavljujem?  :Unsure: 
I nije mi jasno zasto se dr u drzavnim bolnicama boje koristiti slobodu vlastite procjene koja im je zakonski omogucena (mislim na omogucavanje postupaka zenama 42+ a koje imaju dobre predispozicije za ostvarivanje trudnoce), a neki privatnici i dalje bez pol frke vracaju tri embrija, koliko vidim, gotovo pa svima sa vise od tri odradena neuspjesna postupka, unatoc zakonu i svjetskoj praksi?

----------


## Kadauna

Odlično cure.... evo kritične diskusije.. hvala maca papucarica..... 

trend je takav kakav je - SET - što ne znači da se unatoč trendu ne može vraćati i više od 1 ili 2 embrija gdje to možda ima smisla. 

Bolnica sande1977 rekla bih da spadaju među "plašljivije"  pa me iskreno i ne čudi da su sad čak i uveli praksu da se mora pitati Ministarstvo ili kog već za odobrenje za vraćanje 3 embrija................

----------


## Kadauna

Sanda1977 i iskreno NE, ne bih ja dopustila pacijentima da odlučuju kako  će se što raditi.... odnosno koliko će se embrija vraćati, nije to u  odluci pacijentice.. imali bismo onda one nadobudne koje bi htjele da se  povećaju šanse uspjeha transfer 3 odlične blastice.... a njoj 26 godina  i prvi IVF. To iskreno više nema smisla nikakvog dobro znajući za rizike višeplodnih trudnoća (ne samo blizanačkih, nego i trojčeki, etc.), inače bih ja odlučivala kojom će  me metodom operirati kirurg na operaciji slijepog crijeva...... ajmo to  ipak prepustiti stručjnacima. 

Zašto bi ti da ti se vrati 3 embrija?

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda1977 i iskreno NE, ne bih ja dopustila pacijentima da odlučuju kako  će se što raditi.... odnosno koliko će se embrija vraćati, nije to u  odluci pacijentice.. imali bismo onda one nadobudne koje bi htjele da se  povećaju šanse uspjeha transfer 3 odlične blastice.... a njoj 26 godina  i prvi IVF. To iskreno više nema smisla nikakvog dobro znajući za rizike višeplodnih trudnoća (ne samo blizanačkih, nego i trojčeki, etc.), inače bih ja odlučivala kojom će  me metodom operirati kirurg na operaciji slijepog crijeva...... ajmo to  ipak prepustiti stručjnacima. 
> 
> Zašto bi ti da ti se vrati 3 embrija?


nigdje nisam napisala da bih ja da mi se vrati 3 emb....za ovo prvo si u pravu...nadobudne itd....
ali,ja imam još nekih problema i svaki budući ivf mi je rizičan....zato sam pitala....
samo sam pitala jer mi nije bilo jasno....hvala vam na odgovorima,a ostalo prepuštam stručnjacima....eh,ja ću biti sretna ako budem imala i jedan embrij....kiss

----------


## anddu

sanda ne treba pisati ministarstvu ako spadaš u iznimke zakona, i ako ti zbog te ili tih iznimki želiš vratiti tri embrija. Samo to prije transfera moraš reći bioloima ili dr. A maca ne bih se složila s tobom da je ova odreba zakona svojevrsna milost za teže slučajeve (i molim te objasni mi što ti znači ono uvjetno rečeno teže slučajeve jer takvi stvarno i postoje). Ja sam se našla u situaciji vraćanja tri embija ili ne, i s obzirom na našu dosadašnju anamnezu (jako težak oblik muške neplodnosti, moj slabi odgovor na stimulacije zbog niskog AMH te ponavljani neuspjesi) nisam se htjela dovesti u situaciju da mi se jedan embrij baci ako slučajno ne dođe do faze da bude super za zamrzavanje (iako će mnogi ovdje reći pa ako nije došao do te faze neće biti uspješan niti u matenici). No, to sam ja, meni jednostvano ta misao nije odgovarala, i mislila sam da je bolje vratiti sva tri, makar da budu backup jedni drugima. .

----------


## anddu

Naravno, nemojte me krivo shvatiti - ne zagovaram ja vraćanje tri embrija, posebno ne kod mladih i zdravih žena, jer je rizik troplodne trudnoće nešto što definitivno treba izbjegavati.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisam htjela reci da tezi slucajevi ne postoje, vec samo da, s obzirom da u medicini 1+1 ne daje uvijek 2, tako i ti tezi slucajevi (koji su tako specificirani zakonom) nekad ispadnu laksi, a lagani slucajevi se ponekad godinama bore... 
Razumijem odluku o nebacanju vitalnog embrija u svjetlu starog zakona kada su se netransferirani bacali, ali ne razumijem ju u svjetlu zakona koji dopusta da se dopusti njihov razvoj, da se najperspektivniji transferira/ju, a visak zamrzne. Koliko sam ja shvatila proucavajuci tematiku, vece su sanse implantacije i manja vjerojatnost imunoloskog odgovora tijela zene kod Set-a, pa ne razumijem zasto se transfer vise embrija predstavlja kao posebna pogodnost kod tezih slucajeva neplodnosti? To doista pitam i ne razumijem, kao sto vidite, znanje koje posjedujem je cisto teoretske prirode i vjerojatno sam neke stvari pojednostavnila, ali bih voljela da mi netko objasni...

----------


## anddu

Pa zato što teži slučajevi jako teško dolaze do embrija, dobrih da ne govorim. Ja sam dva postupka imala bez transfera, a ostalih pet s jako lošim embrijima tako da mi je svaki od njih predragocjen pa mi nema smisla od dobivena tri embrija ne vrtiti sva tri nego riskirati da se jedan baci i nikad sebi ne bi oprostila misao je li možda on mogao biti taj. Ja ne govorim o slučajevima kad se dobije četiri, pet, šest... emrbija. Meni je to s našim dijagnozama nepoznanica. I ja bi tad vratila dva, a s ostalima išla na zamrzavanje, ali meni je sf dobiti više od tri jajne stanice (postigli sam dva puta i to 4 i 6, ostali postupci, jedna, dvije i maksimalno tri) a o spermijima neću niti govoriti koliko ih je i kakvi su (nalaz tih jeza). 
Nadam se da sam ti barem donekle približila odluku u težim slučajevima.

----------


## anddu

Ispravila bi se za ovo što am napisala za jako loš embrije koji su mi vraćeni, to je samo moja subjektivna ocjena (za jednog mogu reći da je to bio jer je 4. dan bio12-stanični), ali mislim da je jasno što sam htjela reći

----------


## maca papucarica

Ok, razumijem te. A ima li moje shvacanje, da se vrati samo jedan, mozda bi se lakse implantirao logike? Po tom shvacanju, dr transferirajuci zeni tri embrija zapravo smanjuje sanse za trudnocu i u konacnici ponovno svjesno baca embrije.
Ja razumijem i emocionalnu i vjersku i sve te osobne komponente koje su duboko upletene u proces, ali ne razumijem da lijecnici, koji su emocionalno neukljuceni odabiru prakse suprotne preporukama Eshre i sa kojim ciljem to rade?

----------


## Argente

Za potpuno razumijevanje treba naglasiti da mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija automatski ne znači da će biti smrznuti SVI netransferirani embriji, nego se među njima radi selekcija. To znači da bi se primjerice anddu treći dan vratio 1 najperspektivniji, a druga 2 bi se ostavila do 5.dana i ukoliko 5.dan ne bi zadovoljavali kriterije bili bi dismissed. A nije sigurno da taj neki kržljavac ne bi bio onaj dobitni..

----------


## anddu

Shvaćam ja i tebe maco i podržavam vraćanje jednog ili dva embrija. Ali ne u mom slučaju i gore sam ti lijepo objasnila zašto. O liječnicima i preporuci ESHRE ne bih govorila. A kako si sama napisala u MPO 1+1 nisu uvijek dva i puno je toga po meni nepoznanica. I ovaj moj primjer u kojem nisam htjela eventualno baciti jedan embrij nema apsolutno nikakve veze s vjerskim uvjerenjima, samo s po mom mišljenju smanjenju moje šanse, jer da ima ne bih niti bila u MPO vodama.

----------


## anddu

> Za potpuno razumijevanje treba naglasiti da mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija automatski ne znači da će biti smrznuti SVI netransferirani embriji, nego se među njima radi selekcija. To znači da bi se primjerice anddu treći dan vratio 1 najperspektivniji, a druga 2 bi se ostavila do 5.dana i ukoliko 5.dan ne bi zadovoljavali kriterije bili bi dismissed. A nije sigurno da taj neki kržljavac ne bi bio onaj dobitni..


Kako si ti to sve lijepo objasnila a ja se gubim u objašnjenjima

----------


## maca papucarica

> O liječnicima i preporuci ESHRE ne bih govorila.


A ja bi bas o tome, jer u osobne odluke, razloge i razmisljanja ne volim zadirati, ali me zanima zasto lijecnici ne lijece svoje pacijente u skladu sa najnovijim saznanjima i zasto im uskracuju pravo na lijecenje zbog straha da iznesu svoje profesionalno misljenje ako im je zakonom ta mogucnost, po meni i obaveza, dana.

----------


## Argente

:Smile:  a sada bismo svi trebali popratiti kakvi se zameci zamrzavaju po klinikama, naime ja ne znam imaju li naši embriolozi neke stroge smjernice o minimalnoj propisanoj kvaliteti embrija podobnih za zamrzavanje ili to ovisi isključivo o njihovoj prosudbi...

----------


## anddu

Ali ja ti ne mogu odgovoriti u ime lijecnika. To njih treba pitati mada vjerujem da odgovor necemo nikad dobiti kao sto nikad necemo dobiti ni odgovor zasto su sutjeli zadnje tri godine. I onda treba postaviti pitanje zasto SET nije u zakonu a ne tek preporuka ESHRE?

----------


## Kadauna

Liječnici? Zašto ne liječe sukladno ESHRE smjernicama? Ti se zezaš? Bilo bi potpuno neočekivano i neobično kad bi na taj način naši MPO stručnjaci djelovali, nisu dugo pa vjerujem da i ne znaju više raditi sukladno svjetskim standardima..... (čast izuzecima). 

Ajme maca papucarica, gdje si ti bila protekle tri godine? SUkladno studiji od 400.000 postupaka (ESHRE objavio) najoptimalniji su rezultati u postupcima kad se dobije 15 j.s. (i to live birth rate), dakle izm. 15-20 j.s. su jednako dobri rezultati, nakon 20 j.s. ipak počinje opadati.... ali više o tome ovdje: 
http://www.eshre.eu/ESHRE/English/Pr...page.aspx/1337
 A naši su liječnici 3 godine šutke (uglavnom) radili sa samo tri jajne stanice i prikazivali vrhunske rezultate, eh sad..... ili su falsificirani i frizirani rezultati u klinikama (može napisati tko god što hoće, nema kontrole, tako da je bilo i uspješnosti kod Podobnika od više od 50% :Laughing: , ali su se uglavnom sve klinike hvalile s 30 i više % uspješnosti - kliničkih trudnoća po započetom postupku  :Laughing: ) pa su se rezultati dodatno frizirali u Ministarstvu (o tome se i pisalo 2010, vrlo nespretno su to napravili pa nije teško bilo skužiti) a sve uz pomoć Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju - prof. Šimunića koji je sve to još i prezentirao i iznosio.... ajme ne ponovilo se to mračno doba IVF-a u Rvata......................  Toliko o tome što je dužnost naših liječnika. 

Što se pak tiče single embryo transfera... e pa ne bih baš rekla bolji nego kad se radi transfer 2 ili više embrija. Definitivno je stopa trudnoća od transfera 2 ili više  selektiranih embrija mnogo viša nego kod transfera samo jednog (makar selektiranog) embrija. *Samo je SET prihvatljiviji troškovno jer je vođenje trudnoće blizanačke ili s trojčekima i više daleko, daleko skuplja nego trudnoća samo jednog ploda. Zbog toga se SET preporuča, jer je takva trudnoća manje rizična i zbog toga višestruko jeftinija. Na kraju se ovdje ipak radi o smanjenim troškovima..... a ne o tome da je uspješnost bolja kod SET-a*

----------


## Kadauna

> a sada bismo svi trebali popratiti kakvi se zameci zamrzavaju po klinikama, naime ja ne znam imaju li naši embriolozi neke stroge smjernice o minimalnoj propisanoj kvaliteti embrija podobnih za zamrzavanje ili to ovisi isključivo o njihovoj prosudbi...


uf.. možeš si misliti Argente što imaju svi zajedničke smjernice.......  :Laughing:  nakon Milinovića, nakon potpuno netransparentnog rada protekle tri godine, nakon nikakvih provjera i kontrola, možeš misliti sad naglog buđenja i zajedničkih smjernica kojih se svi drže................ uf, da, da, da živimo u nekoj uređenoj državi - možda... ali u Rvatskoj...? U zemlji Sanadera, trenutno nove Watergate afere? U zemlji u kojoj niti jedan liječnik (ne znam za biologe) nije zaradio trajno oduzimanje licence liječničke? No chance.....................

Sve je to stvar njihove prosudbe rekla bih..................

----------


## Argente

ma znam, samo se pravim politički korektna

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa zato što teži slučajevi jako teško dolaze do embrija, dobrih da ne govorim. Ja sam dva postupka imala bez transfera, a ostalih pet s jako lošim embrijima tako da mi je svaki od njih predragocjen pa mi nema smisla od dobivena tri embrija ne vrtiti sva tri nego riskirati da se jedan baci i nikad sebi ne bi oprostila misao je li možda on mogao biti taj. Ja ne govorim o slučajevima kad se dobije četiri, pet, šest... emrbija. Meni je to s našim dijagnozama nepoznanica. I ja bi tad vratila dva, a s ostalima išla na zamrzavanje, ali meni je sf dobiti više od tri jajne stanice (postigli sam dva puta i to 4 i 6, ostali postupci, jedna, dvije i maksimalno tri) a o spermijima neću niti govoriti koliko ih je i kakvi su (nalaz tih jeza). 
> Nadam se da sam ti barem donekle približila odluku u težim slučajevima.


 :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

ja ći biti sretna ako i dobijem jedan embrij,vidi se u potpisu....s obzirom na moj AMH-a i sada katastrofa sgram....činjenica je da sam gubila vrijeme u osijeku,a za sve ostalo u budučnosti ću tada riješavati uz stručnjaka....

----------


## sanda1977

> Liječnici? Zašto ne liječe sukladno ESHRE smjernicama? Ti se zezaš? Bilo bi potpuno neočekivano i neobično kad bi na taj način naši MPO stručnjaci djelovali, nisu dugo pa vjerujem da i ne znaju više raditi sukladno svjetskim standardima..... (čast izuzecima). 
> 
> Ajme maca papucarica, gdje si ti bila protekle tri godine? SUkladno studiji od 400.000 postupaka (ESHRE objavio) najoptimalniji su rezultati u postupcima kad se dobije 15 j.s. (i to live birth rate), dakle izm. 15-20 j.s. su jednako dobri rezultati, nakon 20 j.s. ipak počinje opadati.... ali više o tome ovdje: 
> http://www.eshre.eu/ESHRE/English/Pr...page.aspx/1337
>  A naši su liječnici 3 godine šutke (uglavnom) radili sa samo tri jajne stanice i prikazivali vrhunske rezultate, eh sad..... ili su falsificirani i frizirani rezultati u klinikama (može napisati tko god što hoće, nema kontrole, tako da je bilo i uspješnosti kod Podobnika od više od 50%, ali su se uglavnom sve klinike hvalile s 30 i više % uspješnosti - kliničkih trudnoća po započetom postupku ) pa su se rezultati dodatno frizirali u Ministarstvu (o tome se i pisalo 2010, vrlo nespretno su to napravili pa nije teško bilo skužiti) a sve uz pomoć Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju - prof. Šimunića koji je sve to još i prezentirao i iznosio.... ajme ne ponovilo se to mračno doba IVF-a u Rvata......................  Toliko o tome što je dužnost naših liječnika. 
> 
> Što se pak tiče single embryo transfera... e pa ne bih baš rekla bolji nego kad se radi transfer 2 ili više embrija. Definitivno je stopa trudnoća od transfera 2 ili više  selektiranih embrija mnogo viša nego kod transfera samo jednog (makar selektiranog) embrija. *Samo je SET prihvatljiviji troškovno jer je vođenje trudnoće blizanačke ili s trojčekima i više daleko, daleko skuplja nego trudnoća samo jednog ploda. Zbog toga se SET preporuča, jer je takva trudnoća manje rizična i zbog toga višestruko jeftinija. Na kraju se ovdje ipak radi o smanjenim troškovima..... a ne o tome da je uspješnost bolja kod SET-a*


 :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Sanda1977, nemoj se previše  zamarati sa time što ti je rekla soc.radnica. Tvoj dr. i ti odlučujete koliko embrija će ti biti vraćeno, i za to ti ne treba nikakvo odobrenje ministarstva. Sve ovisi o tvojoj dijagnozi.Prije nekoliko dana i sama sam se našla u situaciji kada sam trebala odlučiti koliko embrija će mi biti vraćeno.
Bila su ponuđena jedan,dva ili tri embrija. Nitko nije spominjao nikakvo odobrenje ministarstva, ni biologica ni dr.A. Mislim da je najbitnije da uvijek pitaš dr. sve ali apsolutno sve što te zanima i što ti nije jasno pa makar se ta pitanja ponekad činila glupa.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda1977, nemoj se previše  zamarati sa time što ti je rekla soc.radnica. Tvoj dr. i ti odlučujete koliko embrija će ti biti vraćeno, i za to ti ne treba nikakvo odobrenje ministarstva. Sve ovisi o tvojoj dijagnozi.Prije nekoliko dana i sama sam se našla u situaciji kada sam trebala odlučiti koliko embrija će mi biti vraćeno.
> Bila su ponuđena jedan,dva ili tri embrija. Nitko nije spominjao nikakvo odobrenje ministarstva, ni biologica ni dr.A. Mislim da je najbitnije da uvijek pitaš dr. sve ali apsolutno sve što te zanima i što ti nije jasno pa makar se ta pitanja ponekad činila glupa.


hvala na odg....pa da,upravu si....a soc.radnica me uvjerava suprotno....ne zamaram se previše,ali sam joj rekla svoje dijagnoze...gledala sam u nju bljedo...kakvo ministarstvo....wtf?!
kaže,da može se ali su to procedure i ja opet wtf?!
uglavnom,samo me zanimala vjerodostojnost onoga šta ona govori...eto....ali opet kažem-----BIT ĆU PREEEEESRETNA,AKO DOBIJEM I JEDAN EMBRIJ!!!! :Naklon: 
hrki,bila si u srijedu...? možda smo se vidjele....

----------


## hrki

Ne, nisam ti ja bila u srijedu, već u četvrtak na transferu. Od  :Heart:   ti želim da sljedeći postupak bude dobitni .
Pusa!

----------


## Argente

Ima li ovdje neki pravnik da mi protumači prva dva stavka ovog članka:





> Pristanak na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju
> *
> Članak 14.
> *
> (1) Postupci medicinski pomognute oplodnje uređeni ovim Zakonom mogu se provoditi samo ako su bračni, izvanbračni drugovi, odnosno žena iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona upoznati s pojedinostima postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje sukladno članku 12. i savjetovani sukladno članku 13. ovoga Zakona te *ako su za taj postupak dali slobodni pristanak u pisanom obliku*.
> 
> (2) *Ovjereni pristanak iz stavka 1. ovoga članka daje se za svaki postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje*, posebno s obzirom na vrstu postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje i podrijetlo spolnih stanica, odnosno zametka.
> 
> (3) Bračni, izvanbračni drugovi pojedinačno ili zajedno, odnosno žena iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona mogu povući pristanak i odustati od postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje sve dok sjemene stanice ili jajne stanice ili zameci nisu uneseni u tijelo žene. Postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje obustavlja se izjavom o povlačenju pristanka jednog ili oba bračna, odnosno izvanbračna druga ili žene iz članka 10. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona.
> ...


Znači li to da ćemo prije svakog postupka svi morati pred svaki postupak davati i kod javnog bilježnika potpisati/ovjeriti pristanak na postupak med. oplodnje, dakle prije svakog postupka, prije svakog svježeg IVF/ICS postupka, prije svakog prirodnog IVF/ICSI postupka, prije svakog FET-a, prije svakog sek. ICSI-a?

Javite cure kako to trenutno funkcionira po vašim klinikama, hvala.

----------


## Ginger

Argente, mislim da se u ovom slučaju pod "ovjereni" misli na potpisani pristanak, a ne ovjereni kod javnog bilježnika
da treba kod j.bilježnika, mislim da bi tako i pisalo

znači, prije svakog postupka treba potpisati pristanak za liječenje
kao npr. kad ideš roditi, moraš potpisati isto papir da pristaješ na bla bla bla (molim bez rasprave na ovu temu  :Grin:  )

nisam pravnik, to je moje mišljenje na osnovu nekih dobivenih informacija

----------


## pirica

*Argente* mi smo sad u bolnici morali potpisat formular da pristajemo na ivf/icsi postupak (nikakav javni bilježnik i sl.), ali nekako mi se čini da smo to i ranije potpisivali (istina na vv-u samo je ne i MM, ali sad u vg i MM)

----------


## vita22

Argente ja sam sad bila u postupku kod nas u Ri i morali smo samo potpisati pristanke kao šta su prije bili za zamrzavanje js tako sada imaš za zamrzavanje embrija,js plus onaj pristanak kao i uvijek za ivf

----------


## ruža82

I mi smo isto tako potpisivali navedeno pred par dana na VV

----------


## Argente

OK, super, znači ne traži VV, ne traži VG, ne traži RI.

A kakva su vam iskustva s ovim člankom:



> Podrijetlo djeteta
> Članak 16.
> (1) Podrijetlo djeteta začetog u postupku medicinski pomognute oplodnje utvrđuje se prema obiteljskopravnim propisima.
> (2) Ako u postupku medicinski pomognute oplodnje sudjeluju *izvanbračni drugovi, prije postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje muškarac je obvezan dati ovjerenu izjavu o priznanju očinstva djeteta koje će biti začeto u postupku medicinski pomognute oplodnje, a žena ovjerenu izjavu o pristanku na priznanje očinstva tog djeteta.
> (3) Izjave iz stavka 3. ovoga članka sastavljaju se u pet primjeraka, od kojih žena dva primjerka dostavlja zdravstvenoj ustanovi u kojoj će se provesti postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, jedan primjerak pohranjuje se kod javnog bilježnika, a po jedan primjerak pripada ženi, odnosno muškarcu.*
> (4) Osporavanje majčinstva i očinstva djeteta začetog u postupku medicinski pomognute oplodnje uređuje se prema obiteljskopravnim propisima.


Koliko tih *ovjerenih* kopija na kraju treba biti?
Jer, cijena svake od tih ovjerenih kopija je oko 90 kn...

----------


## Argente

Evo da odgovorim sama sebi:  :Grin: 

Plaća se potpis, dakle, svejedno je na koliko ste papira napisali izjavu. Mi smo stavili obje izjave na jedan papir ali rečeno nam je da bi nas isto koštalo i da smo napisali svaku izjavu posebno.
JB nam je dao jedan original tj. ovjereni primjerak za Humanu, jedan primjerak (običnu kopiju) je zadržao sebi, a jednu dao nama.
Platili smo 95 kn.

----------


## milasova8

Mi smo u izvanbracnoj zajednici i apsolutno nikakav papir obrauac,izjavu,kako god nismo potpisali..bas nista..ppstupak raden u Petrovoj

----------


## mara33

Upravo idem u novi pokušaj potpomognute na VV.Rečeno mi je da pristanak na novi pokušaj moram ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika.Kako sam uvijek dosad potpisivala pristanke ali naravno ispred očiju liječnika ali ne ispred javnog bilježnika ne znam da li se pravnica VV sa menom šali ili je ovo grubo kršenje Zakona jer napominjem nigdje u Zakonu ne stoji da ovjera treba biti javna i tim se čak krši odredba o zaštiti dostojanstva i privatnosti a koja je propisana čl.3 Zakona.Može li mi netko tko je pravne struke ili nekog zna a tko je pravne struke da mi pomogne oko ovog problema.Kako zaštiti privatnost i dostojanstvo kad se od mene traži da ovakvo što potpisujem kod javnog bilježnika?

----------


## amazonka

Na žalost, upravo u novom Zakonu, odnosno njegovom famoznom članku 14. stavak 2 i piše da se pristanci ovjeravaju kod javnog bilježnika, što je vrlo diskriminirajuće. Koliko znam toga se upravo na VV striktno drže.

----------


## reny123

> Upravo idem u novi pokušaj potpomognute na VV.Rečeno mi je da pristanak na novi pokušaj moram ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika.Kako sam uvijek dosad potpisivala pristanke ali naravno ispred očiju liječnika ali ne ispred javnog bilježnika ne znam da li se pravnica VV sa menom šali ili je ovo grubo kršenje Zakona jer napominjem nigdje u Zakonu ne stoji da ovjera treba biti javna i tim se čak krši odredba o zaštiti dostojanstva i privatnosti a koja je propisana čl.3 Zakona.Može li mi netko tko je pravne struke ili nekog zna a tko je pravne struke da mi pomogne oko ovog problema.Kako zaštiti privatnost i dostojanstvo kad se od mene traži da ovakvo što potpisujem kod javnog bilježnika?


branimira, da, to je veliki problem. Toga se drže samo na VV, ostali to ignoriraju, zasad. Ima već i tema o tome, no zasad nema kritične mase pacijenata koji bi se na to pobunili, pa sve ostaje na sporadičnim reakcijama. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78305-M...ira-Mijenjajte!
Predstavnice Roda i pacijenata su na sastanku u Ministarstvu 06.03.2013. upozorile na to. Ima i tema o tome. No, tu treba još puno rada i isticanja problema i ukazivanja na diskriminaciju i košenje s Obiteljskim zakonom.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79141-S...vu-danas_06-03
Uključi se i napiši dopis sa primjedbama Ministarstvu i ostalim predloženim stranama.

----------


## mara33

Nažalost, u članku 14 st 2 govori da se "Ovjereni pristanak iz stavka 1. ovoga članka daje se za svaki postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, posebno s obzirom na vrstu postupka medicinski pomognute oplodnje i podrijetlo spolnih stanica, odnosno zametka".Koliko ja vidim nigdje ne piše da se ovjereni pristanak ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika.I koliko mi je poznato za svaki postukak kao što je npr operacila ili slično potreban je ovjereni pristanak ali nigdje se taj pristanak ne ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika.Da se razumjemo ja ću ovjeriti ovaj pristanak jer mi je to jedini način da idem u postupak ali koliko vidim nema koristi od jadanja već ovim putem pozivam sve vas da zajedno s menom tražite povrat novaca od HZZO-a budući HZZO pokriva troškove četiri stimulirana i dva nestimulirana postupka a u te troškove spada sigurno i ova ovjera kod javnog bilježnika .Na taj način  će se  sigurno prije postići svrha koju želimo jer ćemo ih primorati da nam vrate novac  a netko bi za to trebao odgovarati pa će se tim prije pravilno protumačiti ova odredba koja se sada sasvim sigurno krivo tumači.

----------


## mara33

Pogledala sa ove linkove i shvatila da od pisanja u smislu priziva na savjest i slično na gore navedene adrese nema koristi. Već je poslano poprilično e-mailova na gore navedenu adresu i jedan odgovor od ministra je taj da su nam osigurana četiri stimulirana i dva nestimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a .E ,pa slijedom tog odgovora moj stav je da ja i vi koji idete u postupke u kojima se traži ovjera kod javnog bilježnika trebamo podnjeti zahtjev HZZO za povret sredstva koji su utrošeni na ovjeri kod javnog bilježnika(račun od 94 kune + računi putnih troškova i još nešto a što bi nam trebalo biti pokriveno budući imamo pravo na tih šest besplatnih postupaka.Ukoliko netko misli drugačije , upozoravam vas da je da taj radi suprotno zakonu jer tumačenje Zakona o potpomognutoj oplodnji može dati jedino odbor za zakonodavstvo Hrvatskog sabora jer sva druga tumačenja od bilo kojih drugih državnih tijela i dužnosnika nisu vjerodostojna i svatko može misliti drugačije.Jedino tijelo koje je donjelo zakon može tumačiti zakon.I na kraju da napomenem ovo ovjeravanje kod javnog bilježnika se nigdje ne spominje u Zakonu ,jedino se spominje ovjereni pristanak a to je uobičajena procedura kod bilo kakvog službenog postupka kao npr.operacija pa smatram da je netko sebi uzeo za pravo da se s nama još malo ruga.Dakle iako ponešto znam o zakonima i načinu na koji se tumače smatram da je potrebno da pravnici udruge roda se bore na zakoniti način koristeći zakonske instrumente kojima će od odbora za zakonodavstvo Hrvatskog Sabora zatražiti izradu vjerodostojnog tumačenja članka 14 st 2 Zakon.

----------


## daani13

je li itko zna ,da li se radi donacija zametaka kod nas? Dopuštena je ,ali je li se provodi? Ili se ide u Češku?

----------


## Argente

daani13, koliko ja znam donacije niti gameta niti zametaka u HR još nisu zaživjele, ali za točnu informaciju bi trebala kontaktirati klinike...ako budeš, javi nam ovdje što kažu.

----------


## daani13

> daani13, koliko ja znam donacije niti gameta niti zametaka u HR još nisu zaživjele, ali za točnu informaciju bi trebala kontaktirati klinike...ako budeš, javi nam ovdje što kažu.


,



hoću, sutra zovem

----------


## tetadoktor

daani, jesi li zvala koga? kakve odgovore si dobila?

----------


## daani13

> daani, jesi li zvala koga? kakve odgovore si dobila?



jesam,,zvala sam Petrovu i pričala sa embriologon dr.Stanićem i on mi je rekao da se to kod nas još ne radi,,,i još sam s nekim sestrama pričala s kim bi me spojili i svi su mi rekli da se ne   radi ,ali nisam još s dr.Šimunićem pričala ne mogu preko telefona doći do njega,nego se moram naručiti na pregled pa me zanima šta je on mislio pod tim da se mogu liječiti,,,ma svašta,,nemam riječi,,vidjet ćemo kakva će žalba biti....

----------


## daani13

> jesam,,zvala sam Petrovu i pričala sa embriologon dr.Stanićem i on mi je rekao da se to kod nas još ne radi,,,i još sam s nekim sestrama pričala s kim bi me spojili i svi su mi rekli da se ne   radi ,ali nisam još s dr.Šimunićem pričala ne mogu preko telefona doći do njega,nego se moram naručiti na pregled pa me zanima šta je on mislio pod tim da se mogu liječiti,,,ma svašta,,nemam riječi,,vidjet ćemo kakva će žalba biti....



da i ovdje kažem,jučer sam bila kod dr.Šimunića i donaciju zametaka mogu kod nas raditi,,,,, moram napisati jednu zamolbu i to je to,,od pustog lutanja i nitko za to nije znao od doktora na kraju mi  dr. Šimunić tako kaže,za  2  mjeseca idem opet na kontrolu i tada ću znat kad ću na postupak,,,,

----------


## Kadauna

pa kod nas daani13 donacija embrija i nije izricito zabranjena, dapace, legalna je. 

Drago mi je cuti to sto ti je prof. Simunic rekao, ali kod nas jos nema zametaka koji su prepusteni drugim parovima na donaciju, tim me vise cudi sto ti je rekao vec za 2 mjeseca da krecete. To jos uopce nije definirano i rijeseno niti pokrenuto, samo na papiru stoji, bar za sada...... 

nadam se kod vas najboljem!

----------


## Argente

Super vijest daani13, znači za 2 mj. ideš na konzutacije i onda ćeš tek dobiti termin kada krećete u postupak? Svakako javi što je bilo!

----------


## LaraLana

daani13 jevi nam dal ima sto novo??????

----------


## valiana

Čudno za prof.Šimuniča jer kad sam bila kod njega rekao je da je legalno ali mi nemamo banke tako da nemaju s čime radit.I on sam mi je predložio Prag da bi mi na kraju odbili donaciju on je sam odbio a potpisao zahtjev koja ironija!?I onda su me uputili na ivf+pgd u Prag jer to stvarno ne rade.A kod privatnika sam bila i on je rekao ako nađete donoricu ja to napravim jer to je legalno.Eto u svakom slučaju nadam se da i u Hrvatskoj uskoro i u praksi ovaj zakon saživit da ne moramo više  u Prag!

----------


## LaraLana

evo mail koji sam danas dobila.......

prema češkom zakonu može se liječiti samo partnerski par (koji nem mora biti oženjen), nažalost žena sama ne može ući u postupak.

Za Sloveniju nisam sigurna, no koliko znam, u centru Mala Bogorodica u Makedoniji radi se IVF sa donacijom sperme za parove i žene bez partnera. U makedonskom zakonu, od nedavno važecem, moguce je ovo lijecenje uz donaciju sperme kod žene bez partnera. Glavni doktor u centru je prof. Slobodan Lazarevski, a donaciju sperme vodi embriolog dr.Boban Janevski.
Šaljem Vam njegov mobilni telefon,pozovite ga i recite da smo Vam mi preporucili njihov centar.

----------


## giga

Imam jedno pitanje , 
U 12-om mjesecu sam bila na stimulaciji ,trudnoća nije uspjela ali imamo 6 smrznutih embria. To mi je ujedno bila i posljednja stimulacija priznata u HZZO jer sam u prvom mjesecu navršila 42 godine . U šestom mjesecu sam dobila nalaz od dr. na kojem piše da u rujnu dođem sa uputnicom po svoje smrzliće. Danas sam se išla upisat za FET i sestre su mi rekle da meni više ne prolazi uputnica i da moram platit, ali da ipak donesem uputnicu i javim se u ponedjeljak kod dr.
Dali se tako što spominje u zakonu ??

----------


## amazonka

Giga, ako imaš smrzlića iako si navršila 42
imaš pravo na besplatan FET.
Barem su meni tako rekli u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## giga

Hvala amazonka  :Shy kiss:

----------


## ljube

giga, ovdje je sara38 pisala o tome http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77209-P...iskustva/page7

----------


## LaraLana

http://dk.cryosinternational.com/pri...emination.aspx

bilo bi mi drago da danni13 vidi ovaj link ako vec nije.....ili bilo tko drugi koga zanima....
nevjerojatno sto ljudi sve rade a kod nas zabranjeno!!!!!
ja sam procitala sva moguca pitanja i odgovore i cini se vrlo jednostavno  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> daani13 jevi nam dal ima sto novo??????


Ma ko mene još ništa nova,još čekam odgovor na zamolbu koju sam poslala ,,čim budem imala nekih novosti javit ću se

----------


## daani13

> http://dk.cryosinternational.com/pri...emination.aspx
> 
> bilo bi mi drago da danni13 vidi ovaj link ako vec nije.....ili bilo tko drugi koga zanima....
> nevjerojatno sto ljudi sve rade a kod nas zabranjeno!!!!!
> ja sam procitala sva moguca pitanja i odgovore i cini se vrlo jednostavno



nisam prije vidjela ovaj link,sad sam ga na brzinu pročitala i čini mi se vrlo zanimljivo,,malo ću ga bolje pogledati,,

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma ko mene još ništa nova,još čekam odgovor na zamolbu koju sam poslala ,,čim budem imala nekih novosti javit ću se


pa da, kod nas je sve "sto bi jednostavno kad moze komplicirano"....da se tako dugo ceka odgovor, ma nemam rijeci  :Sad: 

taj link sam sasvim slucajno otkrila i evo htjela sam ga tu sa svima podijeliti koga zanima....
samo jedino moze biti problem carina jer to spada u medicinsko potrosni materijal.....

----------


## Inesz

> http://dk.cryosinternational.com/pri...emination.aspx
> 
> bilo bi mi drago da danni13 vidi ovaj link ako vec nije.....ili bilo tko drugi koga zanima....
> nevjerojatno sto ljudi sve rade a kod nas zabranjeno!!!!!
> ja sam procitala sva moguca pitanja i odgovore i cini se vrlo jednostavno


Danni13 i njezin partner trebaju donaciju embrija radi toga jer je kod njih obostrano dijagnosticirana neplodnost. 

Link kojeg si postavila je reklama za dansku banku sperme, reklamiraju se da čak i dostavljaju izabrani uzorak kod kuće. 

Neplodnost je bolest, liječenje neplodnosti najčešće je dugotrajno, emotivno i fizički iscrpljujuće za oba partnera  a kao i svako liječenje ne nosi garancju uspjeha. Liječenje neplodnosti zahtijeva provođenje brojnih pretraga i  složenih medicinskih zahvata, uporabu lijekova, manipulaciju splnim stanicama u embriološkom laboratoriju...


Budući da je ovo dio foruma koji se bavi problemima neplodnih parova, jasno je da  danska banku sperme koja uzorke dostavlja i poštom za inseminaciju kod kuće, nije niti može biti neko jednostavno rješenje neplodnosti.

Zapravo, neplodni parovi koji trebaju liječenje donacijom muških spolnih stanica kroz postupka intrauterine inseminacije, ovakve banke sperme niti ne mogu koristiti iz jedostavnog razloga što se kod takvog liječenja intezivno prati ovarijski ciklus kod partnerice i sve postupke liječenje obavljaju liječnici i embriolozi u specijaliziranim klinikama.

----------


## Dulcinea

Pozdrav svima! Molim pomoć..da li se transfer odmrznutih zametaka veže uz taj određeni stimulirani postupak ili se broji kao zasebni postupak? Pretpostavljam da se veže  uz postupak u kojem su embriji dobiveni samo ne znam gdje da to nađem i predočim svojoj ginekologici u pisanom obliku? Naime radi mi probleme oko broja postupaka i nedavno zamrznutih zametaka. Tvrdi da sam iskoristila sve postupke preko HZZO-a što nije istina jer ona i kontrolorka broje i postupke učinjene prije ovog zakona iz 2012!! Taj dio sam riješila-isprintat ću zakon i podvući članak 62, ali ovaj dio o FET-u nisam našla.

----------


## Argente

Prvo da izrazim svoje zgražanje na neupućenost tvoje doktorice i njene kontrolorke.  :Rolling Eyes: 
To u zakonu nije eksplicitno napisano jer je samorazumljivo da je jedan ciklus liječenja završen nakon što se potroši sav materijal dobiven iz njega.

A sad pokušajmo biti konstruktivni:

U Članku 10. piše:

(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:
- četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),
*- šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF)*, uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.

Iz toga se da iščitati da se kao pokušaj računa *IVF*, dakle da se in vitro fertilizacija tretira kao postupak, a da je FET -frozen embrio transfer, koji se nigdje ne spominje, dio tog postupka, jer bi u suprotnom izrijekom bio naveden kao vrsta pokušaja.

Dalje, u Članku 7. piše:

(9) Prije započinjanja novog svježeg postupka izvantjelesne oplodnje moraju se iskoristiti svi zamrznuti zameci, a nakon toga zamrznute jajne stanice.

Iz toga se može zaključiti da je postupak tj. jedan ciklus završen tek iskorištavanjem sveg preostalog materijala.

Ako to ne bude dovoljno, daj doktorici telefon od svog MPO doktora. Ili je promijeni.
Javi nam što je bilo!

----------


## Dulcinea

Argente hvala  :Smile:  To je to!! Pametnom dosta. 

Mislim da sam jučer bila preživčana da mi mozak sam donosi zaključke. Još ne mogu doći k sebi nakon tog jučerašnjeg "razgovora". Trenutno sam na bolovanju zbog hiperstimulacije -bila hospitalizirana,odgođen transfer i saaaamo mi je trebalo da mi na sve to doktorica kaže kako nemam pravo ići po svoje smrzliće  :gaah: 

Javljat ću razvoj situacije!

----------


## Dulcinea

Nadam se da drugi ginekolozi bolje poznaju u zakon o MPO i da više nitko neće imati ovakvih problema, ali za svaki slučaj neka se zna da sve nejasnoće niste dužne vi rješavati i nosati nekakve potvrde o broju iskorištenih postupaka iz klinike nego neka vaši ginekolozi pismeno podnesu upit prema HZZO-u. Savjet meni iz HZZO-a. 
Ja sam svojoj gin. donijela isprintan zakon i zvala je mog MPO dr. i nakon svega ipak priznala da sam bila u pravu.

----------


## Argente

Dulcinea, ajde super da si to riješila. Možeš li molim te staviti ovdje kontakt osobu/telefon/mail/štogod u HZZO ako još nekom zatreba? Tnx!

----------


## Dulcinea

Naravno. Zovite Bijeli telefon Ministarstva zdravlja,poziv je besplatan 0800 7999

----------


## Inesz

27. 7. u NN 86/12 objavljen je Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji. Osam dana od objeve počeli su postupci liječenja prema tom zakonu.

Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji na sanzi je gotovo tri godine:
http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji 

Drage članice i članovi foruma, pozivam vas da napišete svoja zapažanja, prijedlog i kritičke osvrte na zakon i praksu liječenja u bolnicama.

----------


## jejja

Moram podignut temu, ne znam di je bolje pitat.
Dakle , nakon rodjenja djeteta, ponistavaju li se postupci?
Moj dr kaze da. U zakonu ne nalazim striktno izreceno ni da ni ne..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

http://www.sabor.hr/prijedlog-plana-...avstva-rep0003

Sjednice Sabora

Doneseni akti na 2. sjednici

PRIJEDLOG PLANA USKLAĐIVANJA ZAKONODAVSTVA REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE S PRAVNOM STEČEVINOM EUROPSKE UNIJE ZA 2016. GODINU

68. Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji


Što ovo znači za nas?

----------


## NinaDrv

> http://www.sabor.hr/prijedlog-plana-...avstva-rep0003
> 
> Sjednice Sabora
> 
> Doneseni akti na 2. sjednici
> 
> PRIJEDLOG PLANA USKLAĐIVANJA ZAKONODAVSTVA REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE S PRAVNOM STEČEVINOM EUROPSKE UNIJE ZA 2016. GODINU
> 
> 68. Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji
> ...


Ako sam dobro shvatila iz obrazloženja, to znači donošenje novog Zakona o MPO.

----------


## Vrci

No divno, samo nam sad opet i to treba

Samo kako će to oni opet mijenjati i usklađivati kad svaka zemlja unutar EU ima velike razlike u mpo zakonodavstvu...

----------


## NinaDrv

Pravna stečevina EU kontinuirano se razvija te je Hrvatska kao punopravna članica obvezna usklađivati svoje propise s novom pravnom stečevinom. 
Nadam se da će nacrt zakona biti stavljen na savjetovanje pa da možemo dati svoje mišljenje koje će oni uvažiti ili ne.

----------

